# 51 Things You Aren't Allowed to See on Google Maps



## webaddict (Jul 18, 2008)

In real life we find the sign - 'trespassers will be prosecuted'. In the web, Google maps puts up the sign in 51 places. Here's the list:

http://www.itsecurity.com/features/51-things-not-on-google-maps-071508/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

neat. :up:

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I saw that the other day, I couldn't believe how pixelated the Vice President's hose was and yet the White house was barely changed. Good article, though.


----------



## ISDP (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice Find.


----------



## Assualt (Jul 18, 2006)

that awesome! hafe the things i never even knew about! thanks for sharing


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

"Area 51" in Nevada isn't included on that list. But if you go there using Google Earth several areas look Photoshopped.


----------

